# XTR Shadow Plus am Jabba Wood / Crystal Stoke



## Mr_DJ (11. April 2014)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich interessere mich für das Jabba Wood. (Das Crystal Stoke hat ja die gleiche Geometrie, nur das die Größen bei den Rahmen verschoben sind:
S bei JW = M bei CS
M bei JW = L bei CS)

Als konfigurierbare Option gibts für ca. 12,-€ die Option das XTR Schaltwerk durch das XTR Shadow Plus "aufzuwerten".

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der "Bike-Bravo"  wurde beim aktuellen Modell festgestellt, dass der On-/Off-Schalter zur Stabilisierung des Schaltwerks am Rahmen "hakt". (Wenn auf das kleinste Ritzel geschaltet wurde.) Mehr Informationen offenbart der Artikel leider nicht. Nur ein kleines Bild auf dem zu sehen ist, das das Schaltwerk das hintere Ende der Kettenstrebe (fast?) berührt.

Nun meine Frage an Besitzer des Bikes mit o.g. Konfiguration: Wie stark hakt es, und ist dadurch die Schaltwerksfunktion beeinträchtigt oder wird gar der Rahmen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?

Interessant wäre auch, wenn Besitzer (Jabba Wood/Crystal Stoke) schildern könnten, wie es sich mit den Vorjahresmodellen aus 2013 verhält, da diese Bikes Erfahrungsgemäß schon den ein oder anderen "Ausritt" hinter sich haben.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Mühe.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
Mr_DJ


----------



## underdog (13. April 2014)

Hi

Das in dem Test ist nen bescheidene Einstellung. Die Schraube für den Umschlingungswinkel ist zu weit raus gedreht. dadurch kommt das Schaltwerk zu nahe an den Horstlink. Es ist zwar etwas eng an der Stelle aber wenn das Schaltwerk gut eingestellt ist, kommt der Hebel nur an den Rahmen wenn man den on/off betätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_DJ (13. April 2014)

Mahlzeit,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Wenn der Schalter  während der Betätigung hakt, ist mir das relativ egal. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass er in "Off" und insbesondere in der "On"-Stellung die Finger vom Horstlink lässt. 

Fährst Du selbst das Bike?

Gruß
Mr_DJ


----------

